# Antec 1200   Vs.  Coolermaster Haf 932



## Scubie67

Which one do you like better? From what I have read and the video reviews I have watched they both seem pretty nice for a longlasting case that you could get a few builds out of.

 Anybody have either or both of these cases that can make comments on them?


----------



## Ramodkk

HAF FTW! It looks so frickin 1337! 

LOL, on a serious note, I think the HAF looks better and simply looks like it's more stable.


----------



## Scubie67

Yeah I really am not crazy about the looks of either but both are probably the best cooling tower cases on the market if you want to stay away from liquid cooling.The 1200 has filters but from what I have heard are a pain to clean,where as the 932 has no filters which gives it its great cooling.I guess you can just blow the case out more often to keep the dust down.Maybe every 2 weeks might not be too bad.Both also have excellant cable routing compared to other cases today.Hard descision.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

I like the 1200 much much more. The Coolermaster HAF 932 looks like something a World War 2 plane shit out. The 1200 has a much cleaner, more professional look. The 1200 is completely black inside and out which looks great. (not that you couldn't paint the 932) Plus the fan filters for the 1200 are an added bonus.


----------



## Scubie67

HAHA.Yeah the bad thing is I have heard you have to remove the HD cases to clean the filters.So it could become a hassel.And I do agree the 932 has kinda a Kit "ala Knight Rider" look to it although I do think both cases are well built.


----------



## Jamsandwich

> haf ftw!



I second that!!!!!! xD


----------



## mep916

Took a look at both cases at Fry's Electronics. They're both pretty cool, but I like the HAF 932 better. The screwless design is great and I generally like the look and design of the case. Scubie, if you have a Fry's or Microcenter in your area, you can go check 'em out in person.


----------



## StrangleHold

Never used one but that 932 is a good looking case. Plus I like cases with the harddrive cage pointed sideways/toward the side panel. Makes sliding harddrives in and out alot eaiser.


----------



## mep916

StrangleHold said:


> Makes sliding harddrives in and out alot eaiser.



Yup, and hides the cables better too.


----------



## mep916

BTW, the 1200 is $129 at Microcenter.

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0288150

Pretty good deal, if that's what you want.


----------



## Scubie67

Sadly I live in North Carolina.We dont have much in this state except corruption of politicians.We may even loose our local CC if the bankruptcy goes through.LOL.BB doesnt have too much either have to drive to Winston Salem or Greensboro to go to them .I wish we had a micocenter or fryes.

 Edit * They are both pretty nice if you watch the video reviews

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j3MNAQLuIQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvsG7AH-9c0


----------



## Twist86

question do you really need a full size case? Plan on living inside of it after the bank goes bankrupt? 


Still Antec can push more air...is far more customizable but if you want to go water cooling the cool master makes it easier to do so.


Might help if you explain what you want and what your using...a smaller Antec 900 could suit your needs and can be SHIPPED free right now with newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021&Tpk=antec 900


----------



## Scubie67

Twist86 said:


> question do you really need a full size case? Plan on living inside of it after the bank goes bankrupt?
> 
> 
> Still Antec can push more air...is far more customizable but if you want to go water cooling the cool master makes it easier to do so.
> 
> 
> Might help if you explain what you want and what your using...a smaller Antec 900 could suit your needs and can be SHIPPED free right now with newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021&Tpk=antec 900



 LOL...Yeah I will start off running one VGA card an might get another as prices drop.Dont really want a 900 due cable routing and even now largish cards are a tight fit.The 4 I was actually thinking of were the Cm 690,P182, Antec 1200 and the Haf 932.After rethinking how video cards are constantly getting bigger and after watching the videos with all the room you have to work with as well as being much quiter than I thought they would be,I dissmissed the midtowers.Theese full toweres arent overlly bigger than mid maybe by a couple inches so they dont take up too much room.The 1200 has free shipping currently and I believe the 932 had free shipping up till recently

 I have been watching Newegg for awhile now and I notice that the prices on their case fluctuate alot.You have petretty much a 3 day to 1 week window before they go off sale.I rememebr last year there were some pretty good deals at the ened of the year this time.Like a cm stacker 830 going for a little over a $100 when it is normally $250 + case.I should have probably jumped on the deals they had back then but I didnt know any better


----------



## mep916

Around Christmas time (after Thanksgiving until Christmas), newegg usually has killer deals on everything including enclosures. Last year, they sold the CM Cosmos for under $100 shipped after MIR. Continue to keep an eye on things and you'll find what you want at the right price.


----------



## Scubie67

mep916 said:


> Around Christmas time (after Thanksgiving until Christmas), newegg usually has killer deals on everything including enclosures. Last year, they sold the CM Cosmos for under $100 shipped after MIR. Continue to keep an eye on things and you'll find what you want at the right price.



 Thx Mep.I will keep an eye out.Hopefully with the I7  coming out to, some good prices can be had on X48 Mb and Q9550 or Q9650 procs also.Might be a good time to build a really great ,although not state of the art system.


----------

